# Angry today...



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

It's a couple months now since the separation. Things are ok. I am taking it day by day. Both of my children graduated this year, one from junior and the next from high school.
My ex did not attend either of the graduations, and that hurt because even if he and I have nothing to do with each other they did nothing wrong.
My twelve year old refers to him as "the father" and my seventeen year old refers to him by his first name.
I really want this to end soon. I want to file for divorce but it is quite costly here in trinidad, so my best shot is to wait for the two year separation or a miracle of some sort.
Sometimes I wish he would just disappear from the earth.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry this is happening to you. Hang in there.


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

Not so much as a phone call or text to either of the boys on why he didn't go to their graduation?


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Nothing. It's as if they don't exist.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Legalaff said:


> Nothing. It's as if they don't exist.


Let me say it... he's a POS!


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm sorry he's doing this.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It sucks. My ex dropped the ball when it came to the kids. No Christmas or birthdays or anything.... couldn't be bothered. 

It gets better. You just be a good mom, keep on keeping on.... 

It gets better.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My xBIL is the same way with my 2 nieces.

They now say that they will never get married.


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I think some of us can't accept to be a father to their children. But your ex is so mean to be like that you don't deserve him.


----------



## lifelesson01 (Nov 3, 2014)

That really stinks...sometimes it is better if he totally stays away though...instead of coming and going and the children don't know if he will show up or not


----------

